# Arming America - The Untold History of U.S. Gun Culture



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Just watched this Documentary on Amazon Prime and it's pretty interesting.

It is not about whether guns are bad or good or how the 2A should be interpreted, rather it is the history of manufacturing firearms in America. If you are a gun nut and like to see old guns or how they were made you'll enjoy this one. It's almost 2 hours long though so make sure you have the time.



> This is the real story of how America became armed, the story of America's first Silicon Valley, the Connecticut Valley of the mid-19th century. It is the story of the Founding Fathers of America's gun industry: Samuel Colt, Oliver Winchester, Eliphalet Remington, Horace Smith, and Daniel Wesson, as well as a congery of of lesser known American gun innovators.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/video/detail/B079NK458S

Trailer on YouTube.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks. I'll watch it. I love this kind of stuff.

Kind of dissappointed John Browning wasn't mentioned in the description. I don't consider him one of the "lesser known gun innovators".


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Thanks. I'll watch it. I love this kind of stuff.
> 
> Kind of dissappointed John Browning wasn't mentioned in the description. I don't consider him one of the "lesser known gun innovators".


Browning was "The" "undeniable" firearms genius of all time.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I think the reason Browning was not mentioned because he was not a manufacturer, but an inventor.

Most of his designs were produced by Winchester, Colt and FN, even today Browning makes none.

IMHO, He invented what is even today the best medium and heavy machine guns ever produced.

JMB was without a doubt the most prolific inventor of guns ever.

I spent decades working for manufacturers of guns and gun parts.

Politics killed the R&D job I was going to have at the Springfield Armory in 1968.

That is the REAL armory in Ma not Trashfield in Geneseo.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Thanks. I'll watch it. I love this kind of stuff.
> 
> Kind of dissappointed John Browning wasn't mentioned in the description. I don't consider him one of the "lesser known gun innovators".


Browning is featured in it. Most of the end is devoted to him and his innovations.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

This is a very good video. It has high production quality similiar to the series "Tales of the Gun". Lots of interview snipits with guys from the NRA gun museum.

Sas's Amazon link takes you to a 'view it for free with ads' offer, but I didn't get a single ad in 1h 40 min.


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

I know what I am going to watch tonight now. 

Thanks!

Another good one is Keep and Bear. Really good about a guy who know nothing about guns and his documentary on why he needs them now.


----------

